# clown fish diagnosis please



## jeff walker (Apr 13, 2007)

The white band closest to my clownfishÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s tail has faded to a pinkish white. His tail fin is a little tattered. Sometimes he swims in jerky motions as if jumping through the water. He prefers to swim headlong into the outlet now. None of these are normal. WhatÃ¢â‚¬â„¢s wrong?


Parameters - NH3 - 0, NO2 - 0, NO3 - 20, pH - 8.3, Temp - 78.8F, sg - 1.023
1. 64g
2. Saltwater, 3 months old 
4. Two false clowns, 1 blue tang, i chromis green, two blennies, two gobies, two hermit crabs, 1 urchin
5. Are there live plants in the aquarium? little ones
6. What make/model filter are you using? trickle filter
7. Are you using a CO2 unit? NO
8. Does your aquarium receive natural sunlight at any given part of the day? A small amount
9. When did you perform your last water exchange, and how much water was changed? two weeks ago, 65%
10.How often and what foods do you feed your fish? twice to three times a day - frozen mysis, live brine, pellet, flake, nori for the tang
11.Is your aquarium light incandescent or fluorescent and how often is it kept on? type of bulbs? flourescent. two bulbs. 4 ft bulb and 2 ft. 11 hrs a day.


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

Is it possible to get a pic.


----------

